# How many bowls per ounce?



## MarkC

I'm curious: I've seen many estimates of getting ten bowls out of an ounce of tobacco, but I don't see how this is possible. I just pulled out some tobacco to dry for the fourth bowl out of a tin of Presbyterian Mixture, and it still looks like it hasn't been touched. I seem to get about twenty to the ounce, and if I tried to double up on that per bowl, I don't see how I could get any draw at all. Am I just packing too lightly? (Not that I'm going to change my method if I am; it works fine, I get an hour plus out of a bowl, and I have no desire to double my tobacco consumption just to fit in!)


----------



## Mitch

Well most tins are around 1.75 ounces. I usually get around 20 bowls per tin.


----------



## mugwump

After playing around with estimations I decided to finally keep count on a 1.76oz. tin of Holiday Spirit. I'm up to 17 bowls and there's still enough left for another 4 or 5. So it looks like 11 to 12 bowls per ounce is my smoking rate.


----------



## Hermit

Never tried to count.
I always have a bunch of tins open
and haven't tried to keep track.


----------



## MarkC

mugwump said:


> After playing around with estimations I decided to finally keep count on a 1.76oz. tin of Holiday Spirit. I'm up to 17 bowls and there's still enough left for another 4 or 5. So it looks like 11 to 12 bowls per ounce is my smoking rate.


Good idea; I'll keep a running count on this tin since I know where I stand right now. Real life experimentation beats BSing every time, no matter what Aristotle thought...


----------



## Earley

I've been thinking the same thing. I seem to get way more than 10 bowls per ounce. And most of my pipes have average size bowls.

I'll try keeping an actual count too. But this could take a while as I'm a bit of a pouch hopper.


----------



## 8ball

I think the biggest factor is the size of the bowl, but from what I've picked up, the 10 bowls per ounce is the consensus.


----------



## Revelation

Well if you had a ounce scale then you would just pack a bowl dump it out measure then divide.


----------



## Some Stupid Newbie

What I'm wondering is how many ounces per bowl I'm going to smoke out of the Savinelli ex-size pipe I'm getting for christmas!


----------



## RJpuffs

mugwump said:


> After playing around with estimations I decided to finally keep count on a 1.76oz. tin of Holiday Spirit. I'm up to 17 bowls and there's still enough left for another 4 or 5. So it looks like 11 to 12 bowls per ounce is my smoking rate.


Thats about my average bowl-per-ounce mileage too.

Note that how you fill a particular blend also counts - some I tend to really really really fill over the brim nice and tight (more baccy used); others I tend to fill below the rim especially precious stuff like Escudo (less baccy used).


----------



## Walter MItty

Send me your tobacco in question and I will smoke it and report back...


----------



## BrSpiritus

To tell you the truth I kept count on my tin of C&D Good Morning because I have only one pipe dedicated to this blend, an IRC Savinelli Bent Billiard. My final bowl made 29 for the tin. Keep in mind I always load with the frank method (for ribbon cut tobacco). My other tobaccos I smoke are mostly flakes and I find 1 flake fills a bowl nicely and makes for a good smoke (between 45mins to an hour).


----------



## Pypkius

Probably because of lack of time for big bowls, I smoke a 50g/2 oz tin over 30 times...which is annoying as I am yet to try so many blends and choose my favs, and it take so long to finish a tin..


----------



## MarkC

Final count: 26 bowls, or about 15 bowls per ounce. More than the norm, but not as many as I thought.


----------

